
Readlet – The Newsletter App - ismdubey
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/readlet-the-newsletter-app/id1462990215?ls=1&mt=8
======
vkhetan
Great initiative. A much neeeded curated content reading source.

------
ashutoshc
God send for reading afficiandos like me !

------
vatsmayank2004
Very useful app.

------
nagendrakumar
nice idea

